# Smallest known seahorse + seven other bizzare species new to science



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

http://www.newscientist.com/gallery/dn17247-top-ten-new-species?DCMP=OTC-rss&nsref=online-news


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

twoheadedfish said:


> http://www.newscientist.com/gallery/dn17247-top-ten-new-species?DCMP=OTC-rss&nsref=online-news


I want!!! That'll never outgrow my tank!!


----------

